# My canvas will set me free...



## PERCON (Apr 1, 2006)

Art is a great way to express yourself, I use computer programs like photoshop along with my own drawings to create images. I find it brings a great sense of fulfilment to complete a piece of art work that looks just as I'd imagined it before I'd started working on it.

I was wonderning what other people get out of creating their very own work of art and why they do it in the first place?

_PERCON_


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 1, 2006)

Mostly I think it's a need to re-imagine my environment and fashion it to my own liking. The world we share - with its toxic-level stupidity and cruelty -  isn't one that I'm disposed to embrace. There's always been this deep, fundamental drive within me to create; just as profound as the need to eat and sleep - and both of which I've foregone many times in addressing my need to put oils down on board or clay on an armature.


----------



## An8el (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm just a doodler, really. Art is prettier than, say, being a writer. And I can talk and do art at the same time, whereas, I can't write and hang out with other people at the same time.


----------



## joecalkins (May 9, 2006)

Well said Curt. I feel exactly the same way. There is a certain feeling of control when you're creating your own world and not just living in one. 
Regarding Percon's statement: "...a piece of art work that looks just as I'd imagined it before I'd started working on it."

I personally find just the opposite to be true for me. I never know where the illustration is going to end up - and that's the adventure. But then everyone is different.

www.cerberusart.com


----------



## Adasunshine (May 9, 2006)

Wow Joe - there is some pretty impressive stuff on your website.  Thanks for posting the link.

I myself am useless at drawing but it doesn't stop me appreciating other people's talent!

xx


----------



## joecalkins (May 10, 2006)

Thanks! And no problem. It's nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Kettricken (May 11, 2006)

Like your gallery, Joe!

These stories are really recognizable. 
For me, art is a way to forget all my worries. In my job (junior child psychologist) I hear a lot of stories that haunt my mind after worktimes. Of course not every day, only the really seriously disturbing cases. Often I can only keep those thoughts from coming by means of painting/drawing. It's like taking the control back. After drawing a bit, I can relax and sleep a good night's sleep.

I will post some of my drawings/paintings in the gallery when I get my hands on a scanner...


----------



## joecalkins (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Kettricken! I'll keep my eye out for some of your work. 

I really respect people that can deal with your line of work as well as other jobs like police officers, social workers and so forth. I don't know if I could do a job like that and maintain my sanity. But thank goodness someone can!


----------



## An8el (May 16, 2006)

Yeah - back in the early 70's a magazine called "Psychology Today" (I think it's still around) did a test to have the top psychologist interview college grads from various disciplines for being psychologists. Their idea was that perhaps the educational requirements for psychologists weren't producing people who were good at it. So their did their evaluations -and those grads who were trained in FINE ART ended up being the winners! 

So - no surprise that making art helps people stay sane!


Hey - I changed my avatar to show a zebra reflection oil I made. What do you think? I had to hit the "sharpen" feature to make the stripes come out when it's that small.


----------



## Kettricken (May 17, 2006)

I studied arts and psychology (not at the same time, however) and must say there are 'seriously psychologically instable' people in both groups... 
Most of these don't manage to graduate, though.  

I think a lot of fine arts-graduates are more happy because they took the chance to do something they really love. I remember from art school you really had to be motivated 100% to be able to graduate (a lot of hard work, handling critiques, etc.). Psychology was, as a different type of education, much easier. You just had to read the books and interpret and reproduce them. The internship was challenging, but also fun. With the arts study I had the feeling I was studying 24 hours a day, with psychology I could really take my mind off things (at least, during university time... working in the field is of course much more difficult).

Also, it's quite risky to study fine arts because (in the Netherlands) there are hardly jobs to find after such a study (being a teacher is most common). Becoming an independent artist is also quite hard over here.... the people who decide to go on and graduate in fine arts must know very well what they love to do, otherwise it would be a waste of time. Some studies appeal to many people who haven't got a clue what to do in their lives, fine arts is _not_ among those (in my country; law, economics, and yes, psychology are examples of this). These studies ensure a job (and economic safety), so people stick with it even though it's not really to their liking. I think this can make people very unhappy...


----------



## An8el (May 18, 2006)

It's different in the US - a different culture entirely. 

If you think being an artist is hard to make a living at - my boyfriend, who was a professional musician, pointed out how much harder he had to work to make money than I did. At least as a signwriter I could make $50 an hour during the holiday season for three weeks. Whereas he was making $50 a gig that required rehearsals!

He thought that was because in fine art you have a result that can endure. In music, there are only CDs that get worn out. Most of music happens in "real time" so the parallell in art would be performance artists.

Most of my friends who do well with their art get their art reproduced into being cards and sell tons of those.


----------



## jcambece (Jun 12, 2006)

i do art because it makes me happy. i draw what i see in my head and i take pictures of what i see with my eyes, i video tape what i think needs to be seen in motion and i play what i feel needs to be heard. i am an artist not because i am good at it,or because it pays well,but because i love what i do and do what i love

Cambece


----------



## Talysia (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I've always been interested in art, or drawing, at least.  As I write as well, I find that it's easier for me to quickly sketch the characters or lands I've created, to help me build their stories.  It's nice to be able to let your imagination run wild with a pencil or paint, too.  I think that's why I like to do fantasy art more than any other.
Besides, with fantasy art, you aren't limited by the bounds of reality.  It doesn't matter too much (unless it's to absolute purists) whether the proportions of a dragon or griffin are accurate or not.  For me, my imagination is the soul of my fantasy art, and that's the way I want it to stay.


----------

